# Dot and Stews African Adventure



## SBWHART (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Guys 

Just got back from a visit to Tanzanie, had a great time and the wild life we saw on safarie was spectacular.

So her are a few pics.

We started off the holiday by walking to the base camp for mount Kilimanjaro at 3100M its over 5000M to the top but we thought base camp was enough for us.

This is us as far as we got we are in the erica forest







and the hut we stayed in at base camp.






Then we went on safarie.

Lion
















Elephant
















Gerafe











Cheata











Leapard

We had one of these buggers wander through the ground of the Hotel when we were having our dinner a guy with an AK47 went out to chase it off.






Bufflo






Zebra






Massie with Dot and Stew making fools of themselves.











Massie kids at school






African Fish Eagle






The sand bank in the middle of this shot is a crock is was one ugly big bastards






Wilderbeasts






Migrating






A few other shots of African Life











And a few scienic shots





















We had a wonderfull time everone was very kind a freindly and the service was second to none

Enjoy

Stew


----------



## tel (Jul 3, 2012)

Great series Stew - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maryak (Jul 3, 2012)

tel  said:
			
		

> Great series Stew - thanks for sharing!



Yes, thanks for showing us your safari. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Stew. Great pictures and it sounds like a most memorable trip!!

Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Stew!
I miss my home and these pics reminded me of the good times we used to have!

I love the Baobab shot!!

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that Stew!  Beautiful country!

Dave


----------



## Bluechip (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Stew

That brings back memories ... happy days long gone .. 

So where's the video of you doing the 'jump up and down dance' with the Masai ??

Dave BC


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like you enjoyed your holiday closer to my neck of the woods savannah Stew Thm:

If you didn't see a rhino it's a pity; that would mean you missed seeing the "big 5" by just one animal - though the rhinos are a bit scare and are all getting poached to extinction.

At least the Serengeti still looks in good nick, and actually fairly green for this time of the year. 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice pictures, Stew. Glad you had a good time and got to see some new country.
What a beautiful place.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

What a spectacular set of images Stew! Beautiful animals and scenic shots, not to mention the local folk. Having never left the shores of the US and having grown up in the MidWest Heartland country, these photos usher up images in my mind of a vast and majestic wilderness. Utterly fantastic.

Thanks a million for sharing your adventures with us.

BC1
Jim


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for you're interest Guys I'm pleased you enjoyed them.



> If you didn't see a rhino it's a pity; that would mean you missed seeing the "big 5" by just one animal - though the rhinos are a bit scare and are all getting poached to extinction.



Arnold we were lucky and did see rhino:- two pairs, in the orangoro crater, but both pairs were too far away for a good picture, got good views through the binos though.



> So where's the video of you doing the 'jump up and down dance' with the Masai ??



Dave:- it wouldn't suprize me if they hadn't videod it, the head mans son took charge of the cameras and took all the pictures of us dancing, they were living in cow dung huts, yet they all knew about premiership football, they were asking if Roony would leave MU, and go to city, and they were up to date with the european championship, knowing who had wone who scored excetra, I started to look around to see where the satalite dish was.

Stew


----------

